# What to do to increase the length of my hairs fast?



## Doris Allen (Oct 23, 2012)

Does anyone know any home remedies to increase the length of my hairs!!! I love long hairs can any one help??


----------



## Dalylah (Oct 24, 2012)

Trim it often to keep split ends at bay. Eat well, exercise often, don't kill it with too much processing or heating elements, get enough sleep.


----------



## syndrella (Oct 26, 2012)

hiiiiiiii

I am syndrella.I am new member here. if you want to increase leanth of hair very fast you should use olive oil.

Link deleted per Terms of Service.


----------



## fabulousfemme (Oct 26, 2012)

[SIZE=11pt]On average, hair grows .3 â€“ .5 mm per day.[/SIZE][SIZE=11pt]On average, hair grows .3 â€“ .5 mm per day. This is a pretty slow rate. Trimming often does help, but unless you have the patience to grow it out, there really is not "fast track" to grow long hair naturally.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]Have you looked into getting hair extensions? I would be happy to help you find the right type of hair extension for your hair type. [/SIZE]


----------



## cfrancisco5436 (Oct 28, 2012)

I'm in the same situation as you and I've heard that taking prenatal vitamins can make hair grow faster, is that true?


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 28, 2012)

> I'm in the same situation as you and I've heard that taking prenatal vitamins can make hair grow faster, is that true?


 I think certain vitamins and minerals can help, but not necessarily pre natal supplements. I believe Biotin would be more on par for stimulating hair growth.


----------



## OiiO (Oct 29, 2012)

I took Biotin when I wanted to grow out my blunt bangs faster since the hairstyle didn't work for me as well as I wanted it to. I believe the FDA recommended dose is 300 mcg daily.

I also heard the same rumors about prenatal vitamins but the idea just sounded too weird to take those just for the hair  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ashleybrownhd (Oct 29, 2012)

Few tips that should be attended to improve the hair growth are:


  Don't comb on damp hair, let it dry a little.
Never use a hair dryer to dry your hair, as it removes the natural moisture from your hair and thus spoils the hair growth.
Cleanse your hair with a gentle shampoo and temperate water, as a shampoo with strong chemicals spoils your hair texture tremendously. Remember to wash your hair carefully well.
 Avoid using any chemical products on hair.
 Use natural hair packs like eggs or curds that enhance your hair growth.


----------



## divadoll (Oct 30, 2012)

The only real difference between daily vitamins and pre-natals other then price is folic acid.  Some dailies do not contain folic acid but all pre-natals do.  Aside from that, its the same. 

Women who are planning on getting pregnant should start taking pre-natals long before she becomes pregnant. 



> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I took Biotin when I wanted to grow out my blunt bangs faster since the hairstyle didn't work for me as well as I wanted it to. I believe the FDA recommended dose is 300 mcg daily.
> 
> I also heard the same rumors about prenatal vitamins but the idea just sounded too weird to take those just for the hair  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Amarah (Oct 30, 2012)

I have actually tried this, rub onion juice on your scalp.. It doesn't smell the best so I used to do that at night before I go to bed and in the morning wash it off... results are outstanding!!!


----------



## magosienne (Oct 30, 2012)

Eat and drink well (especially proteins !). Trim the ends regularly to avoid split ends. You can also take vitamins for hair&amp;nail growth, you need vitamin Bs (especially B8, biotin), zinc, vitamin E. No need in taking prenatal blends as they don't necessarily fit that particular need, and you don't want to overdose on some vitamins either. Horsetail pills are also good (they're remineralizing).

I want to stress you have to be patient, i didn't see any visible results until after 3 months, and i noticed a big difference in number and quality after a good six months period. I'm still on this supplementation today.

If this is an option you want to consider, extensions are the fastest way to have long hair, which can help until yours has grown to the length you want.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 30, 2012)

> Eat and drink well (especially proteins !). Trim the ends regularly to avoid split ends. You can also take vitamins for hair&amp;nail growth, you need vitamin Bs (especially B8, biotin), zinc, vitamin E. No need in taking prenatal blends as they don't necessarily fit that particular need, and you don't want to overdose on some vitamins either. Horsetail pills are also good (they're remineralizing). I want to stress you have to be patient, i didn't see any visible results until after 3 months, and i noticed a big difference in number and quality after a good six months period. I'm still on this supplementation today. If this is an option you want to consider, extensions are the fastest way to have long hair, which can help until yours has grown to the length you want.


 Did your hair grow faster and thicker? My hair is a decent length, but I wonder if taking supplements would add to overall hair "health."


----------



## OiiO (Oct 30, 2012)

I only take Biotin and from my personal experience they seem to grow faster and fall out less. Can't comment on the thickness since my hair is super fine and it would be hard for me to notice any difference unless it's dead obvious.



> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Did your hair grow faster and thicker? My hair is a decent length, but I wonder if taking supplements would add to overall hair "health."


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 30, 2012)

> I only take Biotin and from my personal experience they seem to grow faster and fall out less. Can't comment on the thickness since my hair is super fine and it would be hard for me to notice any difference unless it's dead obvious.


 Thanks! My hair is naturally curly.. crazy tight and prone to frizz, but after relaxing it several years ago, the texture and stuff has changed. Even when curly, I feel like my hair isn't as thick..more fine or normal and grows at a decent rate. That's easiest to see when I flat iron out the curls lol. Still frizzes, but it's not horrific like those ridiculous commercials lol. I never gave much thought to adding a supplement(s) to address hair health. I've always just tackled my hair woes with products.. I feel silly and a bit stupid just coming to that realization! Lol, o well.


----------

